# Water



## missing (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok thinking about going out this weekend. Just want to ask a few questions. 1st the MM wetsuit i will need i have a 2, 3 need to know if i need more. Second how is the visibilty? Third and last are the AJ in close like three barges?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

It's been two weeks since I've been out but I suspect little has changed unless it's the vis. We dove fairly close in and saw small Jacks but nothing worth shooting. the vis was incredible but we did have a lot of rain in the last two weeks which could cause vis to drop dramatically, especially in close like you're referring to. the temp, I have been (and will be again this weekend) be diving a 6MM semi-dry which semi-dry really is another way of saying semi-wet and anything semi-wet is ...well....wet. but with the 6mm thickness and the built in hood I stay warm...not hot...just bearably warm, but I'm cold natured so maybe you could get away with a 3mil but if so, you're much more of a man than me! I think you could find jacks on the Navy tugs or the Chevron if you have range to get there and it's supposed to be nice plus as an added bonus getting a little farther out might insure that good vis we've been having will still be around for you.


----------

